# NEW AIR FRYER



## Hawging It (Jan 17, 2019)

Fellow Smokers, the wife just bought an air fryer today. I have heard about em but don't know to much, accept what I have seen on TV. Going to check out the instructions and the recipe book that came with it. Is the NUWAVE a decent one. I certainly have know idea however, it looks nice. Any info will be much appreciated.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2019)

There you when you learn how past the info on.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2019)

Don't know, we have an Air Fryer.
But you are on your way to healtier, better tasting food.
Please let her break it in. We do our Skin-On Chicken thighs and legs in ours.
Really comes out good!

(Tip: If you do Skin-On, put it in Skin Side Up^^^ to start. I did skin side down once. Wrecked it. The nice crispy skin stuck to the bottom.  )


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 17, 2019)

HI, I think Bear has an Air fryer ,hopefully he sees this post and can help you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Fellow Smokers, the wife just bought an air fryer today. I have heard about em but don't know to much, accept what I have seen on TV. Going to check out the instructions and the recipe book that came with it. Is the NUWAVE a decent one. I certainly have know idea however, it looks nice. Any info will be much appreciated.




I got one a couple years ago, and love it!!
The only problem I have with mine is the problem I think you'll have with yours----Too Small !!!
Mine is only a 3.4 Qt model, and you can't pile things up in there & expect it to get done evenly.
The 5.3 Qt would be better, and so far the best of all is the one with the drawer in it & the rotating basket.
SmokinAl has one of those!!!

Anyway, Below are the only Step by Steps I made of some stuff I made so far in mine.
The Sausage done in my AirFryer is definitely the best way to Fry Fresh Sausage, by far!!!
Check These Out:
*PowerAirFryer XL Items:*
*Sausage & Peppers*
*Fresh Sausage*
*Cutting & Making Fries in the AirFryer*
*Dogs, Fries, Kraut, and Sausage
Stromboli
Sausage, Fries, and Little Smokies*
*

Bear*


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 17, 2019)

Bearcarver
 is this the one that you recommend https://amzn.to/2DhBuoW







or this one https://amzn.to/2SVCc0E


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> Bearcarver
> is this the one that you recommend https://amzn.to/2DhBuoW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 17, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Is the NUWAVE a decent one. I certainly have know idea however, it looks nice. Any info will be much appreciated.


I've had that same one for about 2 years now . Use it at least twice a week . Works great . Little on the small side , but we work it out . I like it .


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 17, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I've had that same one for about 2 years now . Use it at least twice a week . Works great . Little on the small side , but we work it out . I like it .


Good to Know. Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> View attachment 385747



That is the one I have after talking to Bear, it was on sale for one day only, so I picked it up. 
Honestly we use it about 3 or 4 times a week. The rotisserie basket is awesome for french fries or onion rings. Even frozen breaded shrimp come out just like they were fried in oil! We have made homemade egg rolls in it too. Just about anything that you would normally fry comes out better in the air fryer.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> That is the one I have after talking to Bear, it was on sale for one day only, so I picked it up.
> Honestly we use it about 3 or 4 times a week. The rotisserie basket is awesome for french fries or onion rings. Even frozen breaded shrimp come out just like they were fried in oil! We have made homemade egg rolls in it too. Just about anything that you would normally fry comes out better in the air fryer.
> Al




I hate when this subject is brought up!!
I'm Jealous!!
I wish I wouldn't have jumped on the first one I saw, and got the 3.4 Qt.
I would love to have that one you got !!!
Oh Well. Win some--Lose Some!

Bear


----------



## texomakid (Jan 18, 2019)

We use the heck out of ours for all the above reasons. Great for prepping a good meal quick after a busy day.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 18, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I hate when this subject is brought up!!
> I'm Jealous!!
> I wish I wouldn't have jumped on the first one I saw, and got the 3.4 Qt.
> I would love to have that one you got !!!
> ...



Isn't that the way it always is should of waited till next year I do have the larger one Bear but wish I had waited for the oven.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 18, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Isn't that the way it always is should of waited till next year I do have the larger one Bear but wish I had waited for the oven.
> 
> Warren



Thanks for the like Bear it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## tag0401 (Feb 3, 2019)

Attempted to fry chicken tenders in ours the first go round and that was a bust. Did some research and tried fried cube steak and it was perfect. We have this same model.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 4, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Fellow Smokers, the wife just bought an air fryer today. I have heard about em but don't know to much, accept what I have seen on TV. Going to check out the instructions and the recipe book that came with it. Is the NUWAVE a decent one. I certainly have know idea however, it looks nice. Any info will be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the same one. Got it a few weeks ago. You might want to get the accessory kit that has the rack and pan. I've only used mine  few times. French fries that came ok. I found you need to shake them around half way through the cook.  I also did chicken tenders that were great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 4, 2019)

tag0401 said:


> Attempted to fry chicken tenders in ours the first go round and that was a bust. Did some research and tried fried cube steak and it was perfect. We have this same model.



I had trouble with Chicken too---Not enough room for more than 2 or 3 pieces.

However Sausage & Fries came out Awesome!!
Here are some of the Great Successes from my HotAirFryer, and how I did them:
*Sausage & Peppers*
*Fresh Sausage*
*Cutting & Making Fries in the AirFryer*
*Dogs, Fries, Kraut, and Sausage
Stromboli
Sausage, Fries, and Little Smokies*
*
Bear*


----------



## hb99 (Feb 4, 2019)

We got an Instant Pot for Christmas then my wife asked me about an Air Fryer so I got her one.  To tell the truth,I've cooked 7-8 meals in both of them so far and she just did her second today (Ham & Bean Soup).

I recommend you you go to YouTube for instructions, recipes and general info on either system. 

I did Spare Ribs in the Instant Pot last week when the temp was -22F with -55F windchill.  I cut it into 4 sections, rubbed them and used 1 C Apple Juice versus water.  I think it was at 360 for 25 mins and they were falling apart when I picked it up.  I sauced the bone side and put it under the broiler for 4 mins, flipped, sauced and anther 4 mins on the meat side.  Even though they weren't smokey, they did taste good.

I've done mostly chicken and fries in the Air Fryer.  It's OK, but I know it will come in handy in the Summer while I'm smoking meat outside.  LOL!


----------



## tag0401 (Feb 5, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I had trouble with Chicken too---Not enough room for more than 2 or 3 pieces.
> 
> However Sausage & Fries came out Awesome!!
> Here are some of the Great Successes from my HotAirFryer, and how I did them:
> ...



Thanks for the share Bear


----------



## old sarge (Feb 5, 2019)

Good review and info.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 6, 2019)

Quick question:  are the air fryers basically a downsized version of a convection cooker like the NuWave oven?  I ask because they seem similar in that they both use a heating element and fan.  Thanks


----------



## zwiller (Feb 6, 2019)

Yes, basically the same, but there are some differences, main one is that the element in the "air fryer" is on top.  The newer toaster ovens have a convection feature...  Bigger, cheaper, and looks easier to use.  The positive reviews on Amazon are off the charts on them.  Plan to ask the wife about since wed have to shuffle some things on the counter to do one.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 6, 2019)

old sarge said:


> Quick question:  are the air fryers basically a downsized version of a convection cooker like the NuWave oven?  I ask because they seem similar in that they both use a heating element and fan.  Thanks


Sarge that's a good question , and one I have myself . I would say they are pretty close . I have the original " Flav- wave " counter top oven and  I love it . It has to be 15 years old .  It has the heat element up top and yes uses a fan . The air fryer may give a little better results , because not as much space to heat . So some things get done before others in the Nu-wave .


----------



## old sarge (Feb 6, 2019)

I had no intention of hijacking the thread.  Just trying to make a decision.  The oven is not a toaster oven but the NuWave ProPlus or Elite oven and the NuWave Brio 10 qt.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 6, 2019)

The Flave wave is the older version of the nuwave ( infrared oven. ) I also have the 3 qt Nuwave air fryer . I like both . 
If I was going to buy one or the other , I would get the 10 qt . Air fryer .


----------



## old sarge (Feb 6, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2019)

old sarge said:


> I had no intention of hijacking the thread.  Just trying to make a decision.  The oven is not a toaster oven but the NuWave ProPlus or Elite oven and the NuWave Brio 10 qt.




I just looked at the "NuWave ProPlus", and one thing I like about it is I'm sure you can get more than 2 or 3 Chicken Thighs in it at once, or a lot more than 15 or 20 French Fries, like I can get in my little 3.4 Quart AirFryer.

The 3.4 qt I have works Awesome, but it's just too small. I would go with the one "SmokinAl" has, with the racks, basket, and Rotisserie.

Bear


----------



## old sarge (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks Bear. I will check it out. Dave


----------



## dward51 (Feb 7, 2019)

We bought a 2nd one recently.  I bought the Air Fryer Elite Oven with the 3 racks, basket, rotiserre, skewers, etc....   I was slow to get on the air fryer thing and bought small 2.6 liter model last February.  I used the thing dang near every day.  Great for "frying" my sausage patties for breakfast every morning while I made scrambled eggs in a pan.  Done at the same time.  Oven is much bigger and the little one now lives in our travel trailer for road trips.  I'm sold on air fryers now.  Cook fast, no extra oil needed, and no heating up the entire kitchen.  Perfect for a couple (now that our kids are up and out).


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2019)

dward51 said:


> We bought a 2nd one recently.  I bought the Air Fryer Elite Oven with the 3 racks, basket, rotiserre, skewers, etc....   I was slow to get on the air fryer thing and bought small 2.6 liter model last February.  I used the thing dang near every day.  Great for "frying" my sausage patties for breakfast every morning while I made scrambled eggs in a pan.  Done at the same time.  Oven is much bigger and the little one now lives in our travel trailer for road trips.  I'm sold on air fryers now.  Cook fast, no extra oil needed, and no heating up the entire kitchen.  Perfect for a couple (now that our kids are up and out).




Thanks A lot, Dave!!
Now I'm Jealous---Wish I had that one!!
Only thing is, I'd have to run a new line to my kitchen, preferably a dedicated 20 Amp.
Now I'm jealous of both you & Al !!!

Bear


----------



## banderson7474 (Sep 1, 2020)

The one I bought is big enough to fit a whole chicken.  I LOVE poultry in it.  Wings turn out great too!  I bought my wife a air fryer cook book but I rarely use that.  The biggest thing is over crowding the food will make it harder.  I think anything frozen and breaded will come out good.  I just google how long and it's usually pretty close.

Roasting veggies like brussel sprouts is really good and easy too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I just looked at the "NuWave ProPlus", and one thing I like about it is I'm sure you can get more than 2 or 3 Chicken Thighs in it at once, or a lot more than 15 or 20 French Fries, like I can get in my little 3.4 Quart AirFryer.
> 
> The 3.4 qt I have works Awesome, but it's just too small. I would go with the one "SmokinAl" has, with the racks, basket, and Rotisserie.
> 
> Bear




This thread is from back in February, 2019, before I bought my first Air Fryer.
It was the Power Air Fryer, and it works good, but like I was guessing back then (Above) it is only big enough for about 2 small Chicken Thighs or drums, or about 15 or 20 Fries.

So I got the Air Fryer #360, and that one works Awesome, with plenty of room to do about 8 Thighs or Drums, and a whole basket of Fries all at the same time.
Or a couple of big Catfish, Flounder, or Haddock Fillets & Fries or just about anything you want to make---Plenty of room for numerous items.

Bear


----------

